# Early pregnancy symptom? Having the urge to pee often but there's not much?



## AshleyR

I'm 4dpo and of course every little thing "MUST" be a symptom of pregnancy. 

I've noticed over the past few days that I have had the urge to pee often, but when I actually go there's hardly any pee at all.

Could this be a symptom??

If I was peeing normal pees I probably would not even think this was a symptom, but it seems a little odd to me that every time I go, there's hardly anything.... even though I have a strong urge to go!

??


----------



## bdawn8403

Usually that is a symptom of a UTI, like your bladder is never empty? Anything else related to that like color of urine, burning or pain in pelvic area?

I would say get it looked at just in case.


----------



## kls9503

Frequent urination is a sign of early pregnancy. However if you are going a lot and its just a little urine it may be a uti (urinary tract infection). When I had a uti before it would feel like I have more pee in there that I couldn't get out.


----------



## TryinFor1

It kinda sounds like a symptom of a UTI to me.. you might wanna go get it checked out by a DR if it gets any worse or if it starts to hurt. 

However, good luck testing next week!! :flower:


----------



## kel3639

UTI for sure. I've have a bunch!


----------



## Mrs S-M

I must say when I was pregnant earlier this year, needing to pee all the time was my main symptom.... FX for you.


----------



## vichy

Sounds like a uti to me. If you want to check is it a symptom or a uti drink a carton of cranberry juice the natural kind with as little sugar as pos. if it goes away it was a uti if its the same its a symptom! good luck xx


----------



## Rachel789

It does sound like it could be a UTI. I have had quite a few of them and that always happens to me. There is a UTI test you can buy at the store, if it is negative maybe it is a pg symptom!


----------



## Rachel789

Sorry double posted!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sometimes the progesterone surge in my LP makes me have to pee more often, but it is usually still the normal amount.

I do remember when I was pregnant with DS the reason I made my first Dr. appointment was because I thought I had a UTI (felt like I had to pee, but just a little came out or I couldn't). I took a hpt before I went to the appointment because I wanted to make sure I wasn't pregnant (I always had long and erratic cycles) and it was +! But I was already like 7 weeks by then!


----------

